# Samba4 went stale...



## ccnp123 (Jul 20, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE
Samba4 from ports

All I do with Samba is share my directory with my web files. I also enable WINS mode because sometimes NetBIOS names feel like working (that's an issue for another time). My share was working fine for a few weeks when suddenly it stopped. Attempting to connect with smbclient yields 


```
[root@master /var/log]# smbclient -U parker -L localhost
Enter parker's password: 
protocol negotiation failed: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT
```

There were no SSH sessions open between now and when it was last working, ie nothing should have been changed on the server. Samba just died. I tried restarting smbd/nmbd/winbindd, with the same result. I tried rebooting the box, with the same result.

Logs only complain about not finding a CUPS server, because I don't have one. These warnings were present when smbd was working.

The error sounds like something related to networking so I tried a tcpdump. The packets actually indicate a STATUS_SUCCESS in the "Negotiate protocol response" packet is sent to a requesting machine. The requesting machine does indeed receive this STATUS_SUCCESS packet. SMBClient gives the NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT error when the STATUS_SUCCESS packet comes in. It is taking precisely 30 seconds between request and response, so it seems like something on the server is timing out, but I can't figure out what because the logs don't say anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## ccnp123 (Jul 20, 2013)

Progress...?

Still getting the exact same error with `smbclient -L` but I am now able to mount my share. Before, when I issued the mount command, it would return without any output, but also without mounting my directory. This prompted me to start testing with `smbclient -L`.

Now the directory is mounted, at least for now.


----------

